# barsch braten,mit oder ohne kimen



## hecht fan (27. August 2010)

Frage : 
siehe Titel


----------



## faceman (27. August 2010)

*AW: barsch braten,mit oder ohne kimen*

Schau dir das hier doch mal an. Klappt super wenn man das ein oder zwei mal gemacht hat. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU

MfG Thomas


----------



## The fishwhisperer (27. August 2010)

*AW: barsch braten,mit oder ohne kimen*

Hi,

ich kenn das schon lang, nur bevor man die Haut abzieht sollte man die Rückenflose vorher abziehen ( Verletzungsgefahr).


----------



## Case (28. August 2010)

*AW: barsch braten,mit oder ohne kimen*

Ohne...
dann gehen mehr in die Pfanne

Case


----------



## rigo1408 (28. August 2010)

*AW: barsch braten,mit oder ohne kimen*

@Case super Bild  und das zur MittAGSZEIT MIR LÄUFT JETZT SCHON DAS WASSER IM MUND ZUSAMMEN.


----------



## antonio (28. August 2010)

*AW: barsch braten,mit oder ohne kimen*

kopf ab dann sind die kiemen mit weg.
warum sinnlos den kopf mitbraten? nicht nur beim barsch.

antonio


----------



## Stachelritter86 (28. August 2010)

*AW: barsch braten,mit oder ohne kimen*

Mh, lecker Bäckchen wegschmeißen? ne...!


----------

